#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Phuket Soi Dog Foundation

## dirtydog

*Soi Dog Foundation*  
This is a short interview with John Dalley who is our Vice President at Soi Dog Foundation here in Phuket, Part One. 

Soi Dog Foundation Phuket Change a dogs life for the better and support SDF.

Soi Dog Foundation is a not-for-profit, legally registered charitable organization, based in Phuket, Thailand, with the aim of setting an example to the rest of the Asian region how to humanely reduce the number of unwanted dogs and cats through sterilization,& to better the lives and living conditions of the remaining stray dogs & cats. 








*Volunteer at Soi Dog Foundation Phuket Thailand* 




*Glory's Story - Soi Dog Foundation* 




*Soi Dog Foundation*

----------


## blackgang

Be better to buy wholesale strychnine and pass it out in meat scraps every 3rd nite for 2 weeks. end of problem.

----------


## somtamslap

> Be better to buy wholesale strychnine and pass it out in meat scraps every 3rd nite for 2 weeks. end of problem.


 Well, if your into long, slow, agonisingly painful deaths thats your call.

Great post!

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Soi Dog Foundation. A bunch of well meaning people that have made no difference whatsoever to the stray dog population in Phuket.

----------


## blackgang

> Well, if your into long, slow, agonisingly painful deaths thats your call. Great post!


I do not know about that as I have never taken any, but do know that is done in Mexican towns when the population of strays gets unmanageable and dangerous and they do,it in the late evening and the next morning they gather up the dead ones, and it was used in my home state when coyotes got so numerous that they were said to be killing and eating young sheep, so antelope that lived on the same range as sheep were shot and the meat poisned and left and the coyote populations were decreased.
And theur was a East Indian guy in Canada who got rid of 3 wives with some he got in India, and didn't say was a long and painful death.
Was it long and painful for you or are you guessing??

I do not want to go that way myself either.
I want to go like my grandpa, peacefully in my sleep, not screaming and carrying on like the passenger in his car. :Smile:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## MustavaMond

> Soi Dog Foundation. A bunch of well meaning people that have made no difference whatsoever to the stray dog population in Phuket.


   Sterilizing thousands of dogs has made a huge difference, do the math.
 And they also take ill and unable to care for themselves dogs off the street.
  Objection  to this worthy  outfit is just plain....crotchety.

----------


## somtamslap

> Was it long and painful for you or are you guessing??


No mate, but I've seen three of my dogs go to low-life scum sucking fuckwits who decided to feed them some loog chin laced with that shite. First 2 took 2 hours to go although I constantly tried to get all the poison out using raw eggs to make them vomit the crap out, the last one, I took her life myself and quickly. 

I fucking hate people that poison dogs. Land of smiles ( come here little doggy, I've got some nice food for you). Nonces, should be put in the nick and fucked up the anus.

----------


## phuketbound

> Soi Dog Foundation. A bunch of well meaning people that have made no difference whatsoever to the stray dog population in Phuket.


Are you serious? What an idiot to think so. I volunteered at this place three years ago, and I can tell you they are making a world of difference. Sterilising dogs, adopting and fostering them out. I really enjoyed my day walking the dogs, and helping out. Many of these dogs are very sick, skin diseases, and bullet wounds.

----------


## blackgang

> Sterilizing thousands of dogs has made a huge difference


Yea, spaying and neutering does help, NR does what she can but I doubt that anyone has done it in the "Thousands" and folks that live there seem to think that they are losing ground, every bitch that has a litter gives you 8 more to catch and get fixed, never happen that way.




> No mate, but I've seen three of my dogs go to low-life scum sucking fuckwits


Yea, it is wrong if your dogs are kept up and some sleazy asshole throws it over your fence and your dogs have been taught manners and do not bark and cause a disturbance.
Mine do not and are inside their own yard behind chain link, I did have a beautiful black Pastor Aliman but she decided that she had to bark at everyone that went down the road so she had to go live with a Thai that did take care of his dogs but also bred them and sold pups.
If your dogs run loose or are a pain in the ass to your neighbors then thats what sometimes happens.
Thai as a rule are noisy bastards, but there are also those that do like peace and quiet, do take care of their dogs and make sure that they are not a nuisance.

I did look up what goes on with strychnine and it is not a nice thing  to die from, but it does work and if that is the only thing that can be gotten then I quess thats it.

----------


## November Rain

> but I doubt that anyone has done it in the "Thousands"


I'm sure they have done thousands. 
There is a DogChance facility in Hua Hin which runs a neuter weekend every 2 weeks. They do approx 40 animals a day. That's 80 a weekend. Twice a month makes that 160 a month. In a year, that's 1,920 animals neutered. That's just in HH; DogChance's facilities in Bangkok and Ratchaburi do far more. 
For big orgs like SCAD, SDF and SamuiDog, I would absolutely expect their neutering figures are well into the thousands per year, and all 3 have been going for quite some time. Attilla may not have noticed a significant difference in street populations - I can't possibly comment on that, having not visited Phuket in nearly a decade. What I can say is that _without_ SDF's contribution, he would definitely have noticed a difference - for the unimaginably worse.  :Sad:

----------


## somtamslap

> I did look up what goes on with strychnine and it is not a nice thing to die from, but it does work and if that is the only thing that can be gotten then I quess thats it.


 Round my way, lorries with arseholes in them prowl around looking for strays to bundle in the back of the truck and sell as meat, they even try to take them from peoples gardens.  
I had a wall built where I'm currently living arounds a 100 t/w plot, so my doggies are no nuisance to anyone. They only bark if someone they don't know comes to the house.  I really have no idea why three were poisoned, maybe for burgalry purposes. But anyway, surely if this had to be done on a mass scale a bullet would be more humane.
I dunno, maybe I'm just soft eh.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

FACT - There are more strays on the streets of Phuket now then there ever was. Their sterilization program sterilizes dogs at a slower rate than strays are being born.

DO THE MATHS.

Bloody idiots. Mustavamond and Phuketbound. You don't live in Phuket and if you have visited, it wasn't long enough. I have been there over two decades, so, I'm more qualified to comment.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If your dogs run loose or are a pain in the ass to your neighbors then thats what sometimes happens.


Shame you can't get away with poisoning the neighbours, rather than the dogs.

----------


## notanameleft

I was a volunteer at soi dog back in year 2007. they work so hard! i could feel how much they love the dogs, unlike the one in koh samui. The german woman who in charges the place is horrid.

----------


## November Rain

> i could feel how much they love the dogs, unlike the one in koh samui. The german woman who in charges the place is horrid.


That's not true. I have met or had contact with most of the people who run the bigger dog orgs in Thailand. I haven't met John, but we have spoken on the phone & had email contact. I have met Brigitte (Samuidog) as well as having other communications with her. Brigitte cares very much for the animals in her care and on Samui. I'll admit she can be a little abrupt with humans sometimes, but that tends to be a fault of many of us that work with animals...  :Wink: 

Both John (SDF)  & Brigitte (Samuidog) took dogs of ours when we were evicted from our facility with only 10 days notice last year (as did Care for Dogs, Chiang Mai) & both run extremely caring operations.

----------


## blackgang

> a mass scale a bullet would be more humane. I dunno, maybe I'm just soft eh.


Granted, thats the way my dad did it if he couldn't fix it he shot it as we had no small animal vet there long ago, but you can't thin out soi dogs that way, here might be alright tho to kill some of these brain dead assholes as Marmers says.




> Bloody idiots. Mustavamond and Phuketbound.


Yes but look who you are talking about, both have diarrhea of the mouth and no sense.



> Shame you can't get away with poisoning the neighbours, rather than the dogs.

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by notanameleft
> 
> i could feel how much they love the dogs, unlike the one in koh samui. The german woman who in charges the place is horrid.
> 
> 
> That's not true. I have met or had contact with most of the people who run the bigger dog orgs in Thailand. I haven't met John, but we have spoken on the phone & had email contact. I have met Brigitte (Samuidog) as well as having other communications with her. Brigitte cares very much for the animals in her care and on Samui. I'll admit she can be a little abrupt with humans sometimes, but that tends to be a fault of many of us that work with animals... 
> 
> Both John (SDF)  & Brigitte (Samuidog) took dogs of ours when we were evicted from our facility with only 10 days notice last year (as did Care for Dogs, Chiang Mai) & both run extremely caring operations.


I think i know Brigitte enough to say that. The manager. Wit, is a nice guy, and the vet is so kind, the staff all friendly. Only one person.. well..2, her bloody husband as well. I believe she started working here with love, but seems like thing has been changed.

----------


## November Rain

^I'm not going to debate it with you. I believe you're wrong and think it's unfair to put something (which looks to me like a simple personality clash) on a public message board as fact. That's all I've got to say.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Only one person.. well..2, her bloody husband as well.


Dumping on a chick's chest is normal in Germany. He didn't mean any harm by it.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Sorry, NR, but Notanameleft is right in this case. Brig It makes my blood boil. I first dealt with Samui Dog Rescue back in the late 1990s when a Dutch woman Danny started it all. I was on Koh Phangnan. No real vets on the islands then. Alot of politics happened with her and others and then Brigitte (Brig it) came along. I then moved to Samui and we got a real vet, Dr Somsak (he knew every one of my dogs and cats, and he took care of every stray, sick and injured animal I found. Love him to bits.) Doc Somsak was the Rescue Vet but Brigitte treated him like sh*te. He quit. I can tell you many stories about that woman who keeps blind, disabled and sob story animals to reap donations from Europeans who send money to private bank accounts of her friends all over the world. Ever been to her "kennels" NR? I got too many bad stories to tell about her. Last time I asked her to take in two puppies she said "Oh, we're going to Poppies for dinner, call me later." You google Poppies Samui, NR. I'm sure as a charity founder you also go to places like this all the time. 

BG, I've seen dogs poisoned with strychine. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

----------


## November Rain

I know what Poppies is. And, yep, well out of my price range. But not everyone who does this work is as much of an idiot as me. Most are independently well-off. I know Brigitte's not brilliant with people, but I do think she cares for the animals. No, I haven't seen her place. But people I know well & trust have and say it's fantastic.

----------


## phuketbound

> FACT - There are more strays on the streets of Phuket now then there ever was. Their sterilization program sterilizes dogs at a slower rate than strays are being born.
> 
> DO THE MATHS.
> 
> Bloody idiots. Mustavamond and Phuketbound. You don't live in Phuket and if you have visited, it wasn't long enough. I have been there over two decades, so, I'm more qualified to comment.


 :tosser1:

----------


## somtamslap

The stray dog problem in Samui is fabulously bad. They've definetly got their work cut out. I was taking care of a dog down there for a year or so ( wrong I know, but they tend to attach themselves to farang holiday makers who are there for a 2 week holiday, then bugger off, which is part of the problem in itself). Anyway, Jai Dee, as the Mrs called him ( because he didn't attack the cats) got sick, so we took him down to Samui dog rescue. They said he'd need to stay in for a few days, so after 2 days I went to check on him, see if he was ok. Unfortunately his cage was FULL of piss and shit, so I got him out there and then.

Not having a dig at samui dog rescue, I think they do a very good job in general, but like I say, they've got their hands full.

----------


## Mid

*Phuket's Soi Dog reaches major milestone*
Sunday 12 May 2013

PHUKET: The Soi Dog Foundation (SDF) this  week reached a significant milestone; it has now neutered 50,000 dogs  and cats since starting its sterilisation campaign almost 10 years ago.

 

Now  Thailands fastest growing animal charity, the SDF also operates in  Bangkok and through mobile clinics in southern Thailand with a target of  sterilising 15,000 animals a year.

 Vice-President John Dalley said today that in its  first year the SDF neutered just over 1,000 animals but that, at its  current rate, it hopes to reach the 100,000-animal mark in just three  years from now.

 The current mobile clinic programme on Phuket,  working closely with local authorities, aims to have the islands stray  population under control in two years and to maintain the provinces  rabies-free status.

 SDF is discussing with the Department of Livestock in  Bangkok the introduction of a national programme based on SDF  activities on Phuket. Thailand has pledged to eradicate rabies by 2020  in accordance with Asean agreements.

 Currently SDF is also investing heavily in stopping  the illegal dog meat trade with Vietnam, which is seriously compromising  efforts to eliminate rabies. It is also the direct cause of outbreaks  of human diseases owing to the fact that the industry is completely  unregulated.

 The foundation is currently spending more than B1  million a month on stopping the trade both in Thailand and Laos, and on  caring for the intercepted dogs  more than 2,000 in the past two months  alone, Mr Dalley said.

 In addition, millions are required to build new dog  shelters in Buriram [in Isarn] because the Department of Livestock  Development has no budget for them. The first of these should be  completed this month.

 A recently formed alliance is targeting this August  for a conference in Hanoi, which will aim to get the governments of  Vietnam, Thailand, Laos and Cambodia to cooperate to end the illegal  trade as a way to prevent the spread of diseases.

 On Phuket, SDF operates a large dog shelter housing  more than 300 dogs in Mai Khao, in the northwest of the island. It is  supported by a large community of donors in Thailand and in many other  countries, such as Australia, the United States, Britain and  Switzerland.

 With adoption a rapidly growing part of its activity, SDF helped find homes for some 360 dogs last year.

 SDF employs full-time vets and other staff members,  including dog catchers and shelter personnel, almost all of them from  Phuket.

 Management, however, continues to be carried out by  volunteers at their own expense, both in Phuket and around the world,  ensuring that all funds raised go directly to helping the animals.

 For more details visit www.soidog.org or email info@soidog.org.

thephuketnews.com

----------


## slackula

SDF do good work. There was a problem dog in our soi that was biting kids for no reason and the locals were trying to kill it. They managed to poison three dogs, including one of mine, without getting close to the problem dog.

My wife put in a call to SDF and they came over, tranquillised the thing and took it away. They declined my offer of money to tranquillise my wife though..

Also, the sterilisation program they run is excellent, one of my adopted mutts has a tattoo in her ear showing that she had been "done" by SDF.

----------


## Mid

*Soi Dog Foundation begs for public donations to help feed rescued dogs*
January 29, 2014 

*The Phuket-based Soi Dog Foundation is calling for public donations to help feed dogs rescued from the illegal dog meat trade.*

            The foundation said it had to shoulder over Bt1.3 million a month to  cover food alone for some 4,000 rescued dogs being kept at shelters in  several provinces.

The foundation said it has been shipping nearly 60 tonnes of feeds to  help the dogs at animal shelters in Nakhon Phanom, Khemaraj, Buri Ram  and Thong Pha Phume.

Interested donors can help the Soi Dog Foundation direct through its  account number 403-109854-1 SCB Crystal Park branch or contact its  public relations officer at: (083) 063 6463 or pawena.toon@soidog.org.

nationmultimedia.com

----------


## marjorie

The simple solution is to neuter and vaccinate every soi dog, tag its ear so we know which ones are safe. Within 10 years there will be no dog problem. Strychnine supporters - please do not recommend what you are not willing to try yourself.

----------


## November Rain

> The simple solution is to neuter and vaccinate every soi dog,


 Which SDF, SCAD and virtually every other org in Thailand is doing.



> Within 10 years there will be no dog problem


I think that time frame is optimistic. Very optimistic. I started doing that (small scale) in Hua Hin well over 10 years ago. SDF and SCAD have been going a lot longer than that. It's not solved yet.
What about owned dogs? A lot of owners, Thai and Farang, let their unneutered dogs roam. They mate, too. 
I agree with you. ABC is the answer. It needs to be done a lot more comprehensively than is being managed at the moment. The Government need to get behind it, make laws governing owned dogs and start an all encompassing neuter and vaccination programme. That ain't going to happen. It never was, and certainly not now, when the politicos have other things to think of.  :Sad:

----------


## xanax

well this is just fantasy, like using a thimble to bale out a sinking ship. Been coming here 20 years now and never once seen one of these tagged dogs, there are hundreds of thousands of these dreadful pests and this nonsense of lets sterilise them and the problem will go away it won't because so few are ever done and strays breeding away quickly replaces those that cannot breed. Govt cannot be bothered, cost too much anyway, needs to be a large scale rounding up and sadly putting down, I would donate to that, but not pipe dreams. 1.3 mill a month could soon solve the problem.

----------


## slackula

> never once seen one of these tagged dogs


SDF doesn't tag the dogs when it does one of its mobile clinics to snip or spay them, they give the dog a tattoo inside its ear to show it has been done.

----------


## November Rain

^A lot of places do different. Some tag, many tattoo, some even make a small cut in the ear.






> needs to be a large scale rounding up and sadly putting down, I would donate to that, but not pipe dreams. 1.3 mill a month could soon solve the problem.


And what is your solution to the owned or partially owned dogs, Xanax? They will continue to breed. Your problem will continue.
And what about the dogs in temples? Considering the Buddhist objection to killing, and the fact many unwanted dogs are dumped in temples to be "cared for", you reckon your cull idea will go down there?

Gruesome as the comparison is, your culling idea is just as much of a



> pipe dream.


 if not more of one than ABC.

----------


## Mid

*Former Miss Universe to give speech to a charity dinner to raise fund for rescued dogs*
February 10, 2014

 

*Natalie Glebova, Miss  Universe 2005, will make a speech at a charity dinner later this month  held to raise fund for Soi Dog Foundation to feed dogs rescued from dog  meat trade.*

            The foundation said, Glebova, who is a Soi Dog Foundations ambassador,  will make a speech to raise the public awareness on stray animals in  Thailand.

 The charity dinner will be held at Indus on Soi Sukhumvit 26 on February 22.

 Ticket will cost Bt1,000 for Indian buffet plus one drink. Half of the  ticket proceeds will go to Soi Dog for buying feeds for the rescued  dogs.

 Apart from the former Miss Universe, Larry Edelson, a world class gold forecaster, will also give a speech at the event.

nationmultimedia.com

----------


## xanax

soi dogs don't look like this one on the poster and why should dogs be saved from the meat trade when millions of cows pigs and sheep are killed every year for it. These dogs need to be culled not fed, idiots.

----------


## November Rain

> soi dogs don't look like this one on the poster


Shame I don't have any of my old pics. We had a pup, Lightning (Littl'un loved the film "Cars") and he looked very golden lab. At the same time we had some kits, and I had some gorgeous photos of Lightning and the kits curled up sleeping together. Real birthday card type photos - and they were rescued soi animals.

----------


## xanax

If you eat sheep, pigs, cows and chicken NR you are a hypocrite like all the rest of the soppy dog lovers. Dogs are no different, my mrs says I am daft about dogs but I am not a sentimentalist. If they are a menace as many are here are i say get them put down one way or another.

----------


## November Rain

> If you eat sheep, pigs, cows and chicken NR you are a hypocrite like all the rest of the soppy dog lovers


1 For most of the time I ran HRD I was a vegetarian (and for a good few years before that). It was actually the vast quantities of meat product I was buying for the dogs that made me see that me being veggie wasn't affecting the big picture one iota.
2 Everyone who hasn't got a better argument throws in that one. No offence. There is no correlation. I'm not advocating eating or not eating dogs. I'm simply stating that an ABC programme, carried out properly, would be more effective than culling.

----------

